# High temperature after windows update



## UndervoltBeginner (Mar 31, 2021)

My temperature suddenly went over 85 in the past days. I upgraded my Windows OS to 20H2 before this happens. Before this my temperature was at 80 at max. My laptop was stable at voltage offset of -80mV for both cpu core and cache. But now it keeps crashing and i had to lower the offset to just -60mV. My Power limit time is set at 64. Is this the default value? For long power PL1, should the clamp box ticked? Should I also disable and lock turbo power limit? Thanks.

i7-4720HQ


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 31, 2021)

ThrottleStop shows that your turbo power limits are locked. That is what the lock icon means.





If you try to change these power limits or the turbo time limit, these requests will be ignored. You cannot change a locked CPU. Most 4th Gen laptops locked the power limits in the BIOS. If the BIOS has locked these settings, you cannot unlock them unless you have a modified BIOS.

The CPU core and cache offset voltage do not have to be set equally. On newer CPUs, people get better results by adjusting the core offset to a bigger number compared to the cache offset. I am not sure what would work best on your CPU.



UndervoltBeginner said:


> My Power limit time is set at 64. Is this the default value? For long power PL1, should the clamp box ticked?


The default turbo time limit is typically 28 seconds and most 4th Gen laptops did not check the Clamp option. None of this matters though. The power limit register in your CPU is locked so the CPU will ignore any changes you try to make. Leave the turbo limits as is unless you can find a way to make that lock icon disappear.



UndervoltBeginner said:


> Should I also disable and lock turbo power limit?


You can check that box but it will probably not make any difference whether it is checked or not.

If your CPU is running hot, you probably need to open it up and clean the heatsink and fan and replace the thermal paste. Have you ever done any basic maintenance like that? Doing this every year or two is a good idea.

Your screenshot shows that your laptop manufacturer set the thermal throttling temperature to only 87°C. The Intel specification for this is 100°C. What laptop model do you have. Asus used to do dumb stuff like this. Lowering the thermal throttling temperature might make your grandma happy but premature thermal throttling kills full load performance, especially when gaming. That one dumb setting alone would have me heading to eBay to get rid of it.


----------



## UndervoltBeginner (Mar 31, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> If your CPU is running hot, you probably need to open it up and clean the heatsink and fan and replace the thermal paste. Have you ever done any basic maintenance like that? Doing this every year or two is a good idea.


I did all this last two weeks. Then I did some undervolt. My laptop was stable for cpu core and cache offset of -80mv and the temperature was 81 at peak. But since last two days my laptop temperature hit 88 and unstable and I lowered the offset to just -60mv.  Does windows upgrade has nothing to do with this?

One more thing, I ran the ts bench and no error was shown. In the limit reasons there were pl1/pl2 and thermal during the test. But my laptop crashed when I was in game.

My laptop model is Asus GL552JX


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 31, 2021)

UndervoltBeginner said:


> But my laptop crashed when I was in game.


The TS Bench only stress tests your CPU. When playing a game, both the CPU and GPU are being stressed. Many 4th Gen CPUs are only 100% stable at -40 mV. Keep reducing your undervolt and see if you are game stable. Try running one of the 3D Mark benchmarks to see if you can complete one of those tests without crashing.

The updated version of Windows you installed might be working your CPU harder. What does ThrottleStop show for C0% on the main screen when your computer is idle? I have a similar 4700MQ and the C0% is usually 0.5% or less when idle. If you have lots of background junk running on your computer, this will increase both your idle and your full load temps.


----------



## UndervoltBeginner (Mar 31, 2021)

The highest C0% when my computer is idle is 9.5%. Do you have any suggestion what should I do? Do you think maybe I need to start with clean and reapplied the thermal paste again?


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 31, 2021)

Open the Task Manager and go to the Details tab when idle. Find out what is running on your computer. Maybe you can stop some stuff it you do not need it running all of the time. There is a program called Autoruns that will tell you all of the programs that start up automatically when Windows starts up. Be careful when using this program. Only turn off startup items if you know what they are. Do not disable items randomly.









						Autoruns for Windows - Sysinternals
					

See what programs are configured to startup automatically when your system boots and you login.



					docs.microsoft.com
				




You can also use Shutup10 to tweak Windows 10. 





						O&O ShutUp10++ – Free antispy tool for Windows 10 and 11
					

With the freeware O&O ShutUp10++, unwanted Windows 10 and 11 features can be disabled and the transfer of sensitive personal data onto Microsoft prevented.




					www.oo-software.com
				




If that does not help, you can try replacing the thermal paste. Those are your only options.


----------



## UndervoltBeginner (Mar 31, 2021)

Okay I will. Thanks for your time


----------



## UndervoltBeginner (Apr 23, 2021)

@unclewebb I have question regarding my temp. According to HWInfo64 my average temp is 77 and sometimes peaks momentarily at 88. Is it okay? I also monitor whether my cpu hit thermal throttling. But when it says my cpu are throttling, the cpu clock speed stay high. Is this normal or HWInfo64 giving me false report for the thermal throttling?


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 23, 2021)

When a CPU is thermal throttling, the clock speed is supposed to stay as high as possible. People think that thermal throttling means the CPU will slow down to 800 MHz for a minute so the CPU can cool down. That is not how Intel designed thermal throttling to work. Intel wants maximum performance at all times. The CPU only slows down as much as necessary to keep it from going over 100°C.

HWiNFO64 works well. I use ThrottleStop for monitoring. I know ThrottleStop works really well.  


UndervoltBeginner said:


> sometimes peaks momentarily at 88


For most Intel CPUs, any temperature under 100°C is a "safe operating temperature". That quote comes from Intel, not me.

If it was not safe, Intel would have lowered the standard 100°C thermal throttling temperature years ago. Intel is not worried about their CPUs reaching high temperatures so you do not need to be worried.


----------



## UndervoltBeginner (Apr 23, 2021)

okay noted. Thanks


----------



## dcetinol84 (May 8, 2021)

Hi @UndervoltBeginner ,

I am having a similar situation as well. Everything was perfect but my temps got very high after (probably) "Feature update to Windows 10, version 20H2". Cinebench Score got lowered, PL2 started happening at around 86 degrees and also my TDP was reduced from 56W to 45W when PL2 happens. It's sad..


----------



## budgetgaming (Jul 2, 2021)

This happens when I was gaming. I have updated Desktop Windows to 21H1, and I have notice the increase temp to my CPU, I Std OC my i9 10900k to daily Oc 5.1 gh, when Gaming it never reach 70 abouve, it always maintance below 70 degree, but after the update, the CPU temp whenm crazy and even I remove my OC to get stable 78 degree especially when playing BF V, but even other game is still higher 10 degree without  OC, But the GPU temp lower 5 degree, is this because of the windows update


----------



## UndervoltBeginner (Jul 11, 2021)

budgetgaming said:


> This happens when I was gaming. I have updated Desktop Windows to 21H1, and I have notice the increase temp to my CPU, I Std OC my i9 10900k to daily Oc 5.1 gh, when Gaming it never reach 70 abouve, it always maintance below 70 degree, but after the update, the CPU temp whenm crazy and even I remove my OC to get stable 78 degree especially when playing BF V, but even other game is still higher 10 degree without  OC, But the GPU temp lower 5 degree, is this because of the windows update


As I said above, my problem also happened after I updated my windows. Does this still happens? I thought maybe the windows did something in the background for transitioning to the new windows version.


----------

